# EG cutting boards



## wyowoodwrker (May 29, 2014)

Getting down to the wire for a show coming up made some edge (long) grain cutting boards. The display stand is a chunk of a blue pine slab. Anyways here they are all WB wood. Love this site always find the best stuff on here

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## manbuckwal (May 29, 2014)

Hope your show goes well !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (May 29, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Hope your show goes well !


So do I! I'm sharing the booth with my sister she does pottery will be our first collaborative effort.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Johnturner (May 29, 2014)

Is there a good natured bet as to who does better? Sis or you?


----------

